

Edge.js allows you to run .NET and Node.js code in one process - cyanbane
http://tjanczuk.github.io/edge/#/

======
MichaelGG
First, wow, this looks quite impressive.

Have you considered a Mono port as well? I know hosting Mono isn't as easy as
C++/CLI (where IJW just makes all the magic happen) but it might be fun.

Personally I never quite "got" node.js, except for the fact that there's a
slick library for _everything_, so writing a small DNS interceptor is trivial.
Forgive me if I didn't read properly, but I still have to run in node for
this, right? Do you think it'd be possible to set something up that'd let .NET
devs easily pull in a node module? Or is it better to just port the code in
question (like the DNS server part) to .NET?

~~~
arvin
I agree, quite impressive.

I'm thinking the reverse will also be impressive - calling node.js packages
from within .NET code.

------
jongalloway2
We interviewed Tomasz about Edge.js on Herding Code a few months back, show
and detailed show notes here: [http://herdingcode.com/herding-code-166-tomasz-
janczuk-on-ed...](http://herdingcode.com/herding-code-166-tomasz-janczuk-on-
edge-js/)

We asked about Mono support at 06:11.

------
drawkbox
Pretty cool for in process, lots of people doing this now but across services
using web services/rest or message queueing. nice to have an in proc option
but the comment wrapper seems it will be hard to debug? Definitely an
interesting direction and something to play with.

------
ewanmcteagle
In what scenarios would this be useful? Just to experiment?

